

An Office Messaging App That May Finally Sink Email - softdev12
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/12/technology/slack-the-office-messaging-app-that-may-finally-sink-email.html

======
easyd
It's astonishing how great Slack is at PR. There are dozens [1-12] of
competitors with more or less the same product, but only Slack gets all the
nice press. I guess they have much better execution too, but all the press
surely doesn't hurt.

[1][https://www.cotap.com](https://www.cotap.com)
[2][https://hall.com/](https://hall.com/)
[3][https://www.convo.com/](https://www.convo.com/)
[4][https://www.flowdock.com/](https://www.flowdock.com/)
[5][https://chatgrape.com/](https://chatgrape.com/)
[6][https://glip.com/](https://glip.com/)
[7][http://www.moxtra.com/](http://www.moxtra.com/)
[8][http://officechat.com/](http://officechat.com/)
[9][https://fleep.io/](https://fleep.io/)
[10][http://www.tigertext.com/start/](http://www.tigertext.com/start/)
[11][https://www.pie.co/](https://www.pie.co/)
[12][https://www.hipchat.com/](https://www.hipchat.com/)

------
anigbrowl
I like Slack and have been using it since very early on, but although it is
pretty my use of it has tailed off and I've returned to sharing things via
email. It essentially works like a private Facebook wall or any number of
other shared-space aradigms. It's beautifully designed, and it just works, but
once you fill it up with a few months worth of random crap it's not obvious
that it's fundamentally better than any other social communication tool.

